# My dog barks at me when I want to leave but stays alone perfectly when I leave with my husband



## Nilnil (Jan 16, 2021)

First dog owner here! My dog is female shihtzu 11 months old. This starts when was only the few days after we took her out of crate totally(she used to be alone in crate) . First time I accidentally I found out that she is whining and crying after I left the house. I opened the main door and put her in the crate and proceeded to leave , then she started barking non stop. The barking is annoying as she bark very loud and we live in apartment. From now on when I want to leave she start to bark no matter how much I ignore her ; But when me and my husband want to leave, she is very calm and she will sleep until we are back with not a single bark. For few days,I started to pretend I'm leaving and if she was calm I gave her treat but once I turn my back to open the main door she will bark as loud as possible non stop. Even I tried to put her in crate and leave her in room so she doesn't see me to get dressed up but still the problem exist. Only for me when I'm alone and want to go out🙄 I don't think that's seperation anxiety because she is doing fine alone, and she is doing fine when I am leaving her with my husband alone. I dont know how to take this behavior away from her. The vet said it's because she is going through hormonal changes and will be ok when we neutering her, but I'm worried and want to correct her as soon as possible. If this helps she is experiencing fake pregnancy too and we should neutering her after a month after the phase is ended. Thank you!


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Your vet is likely incorrect. 
Barking is self rewarding. I am in a sport where barking is required at some points in the competition. At those points in the routine you must be able to "shut the barking off." Barking gets a reward (a bite) and shutting it off also gets a reward (a bite). Some dogs find that second part REALLY hard but they do learn. These are dogs in high drive. 

In your case your dog has not learned that barking is a privilege and not a right. I would try this first: Put barking on a command cue. Yes. Teach her to bark on command. When she barks, reward her. Once you get her to do that then teach her to shut it off. Only reward the shut off at that point. Be very consistent.

On a dog as small as a ShiTzu I hesitate to recommend an electronic bark collar. The issue with the bark collar is the dog learns to not bark when it is on, but does not learn not to bark when it is off. Leaving the bark collar on every day when you go to work can lead to irritation on the dog's neck where the contacts are and, when left like that most dogs move the collar around so it is not situated over the voice box and may not stim when the dog does bark. This is information for you in case you decide to go this route. If you cannot solve barking this solution is better than getting rid of the dog due to neighbor complaints. JMO. 

I use one when my dog is in a dog box at training since barking in the crate (when he hears other dogs barking on the field) burns tremendous amounts of energy and is annoying to neighbors etc.. I have used one when I have had dogs outside in kennels during the day when I am at work. I am now retired and have moved to a place that is more remote so a dog barking in no issue now.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

3GSD4IPO said:


> On a dog as small as a ShiTzu I hesitate to recommend an electronic bark collar.


Would you care to explain that assertion?

Personally, I can see no correlation whatsoever between dog "size" and the efficacy of the tool, nor the wisdom of its use. 

A prong or choke collar on a small breed to mitigate leash pulling? Perhaps, in theory, size might be a factor in the decision making process there just because of the physical dynamics and limitations. Of course. But for an anti-bark collar, what difference would the size of the dog make? The dangers of misuse and the potential for psychological damage seems equal straight across the board regardless of size. 

I would not recommend an anti-bark collar for the OP. In fact, I find your mere mention of it inappropriate. And somewhat puzzling.


----------

